# Square feet per hour



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

How many square feet of wall do you think a average guy can cut and roll in a hour?

I have always guessed that a guy could apply a gallon of paint per hour so roughly 400-500 sq. ft per hour, but this is only a guess. I never have the time to time my guys to really figure it out. I am curious to see what you think or allow.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

For us
150 feet in furnished bedroom/office
to
350 in empty, regular height big room commercial.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I like 200 as a good average to go by. There are always variables that will make a production rate go up or down.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

George Z said:


> For us
> 150 feet in furnished bedroom/office
> to
> 350 in empty, regular height big room commercial.


Is this for one coat, 2 coats or prime and 2 coats?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Gracobucks said:


> Is this for one coat, 2 coats or prime and 2 coats?


One coat


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Gracobucks said:


> How many square feet of wall do you think a average guy can cut and roll in a hour?
> 
> I have always guessed that a guy could apply a gallon of paint per hour so roughly 400-500 sq. ft per hour, but this is only a guess. I never have the time to time my guys to really figure it out. I am curious to see what you think or allow.


What is the job supposed to look like when done?

futtyos


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

George Z said:


> For us
> 150 feet in furnished bedroom/office
> to
> 350 in empty, regular height big room commercial.


Let's not forget deep colors with a smooth ceiling , lots of openings like Windows , doors will also slow down production. As will the time of day. Most humans get tried as the day goes on the better production comes midday . Also travel will effect production rates a long ride and sitting in traffic doesn't put a fire under anyone's a##. Let us not forget setup, covering , moving, cleanup. Etc etc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

On a good day lucky if I can get 1 sqft covered let alone a whole room.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Let's not forget deep colors with a smooth ceiling , lots of openings like Windows , doors will also slow down production. As will the time of day. Most humans get tried as the day goes on the better production comes midday . Also travel will effect production rates a long ride and sitting in traffic doesn't put a fire under anyone's a##. Let us not forget setup, covering , moving, cleanup. Etc etc.


I agree. All these are factors and many more.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

You have to factor in all the variables from day start to day finish. Just straight cut and roll, might be 400/sq ft per hour, but half the day is laying drops, masking, patch, sand, clean-up. I use 200.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

160sf 1st Coat / 188sf 2nd ct and then variables added.

These are for repaints btw


----------

